# ASUS Radeon RX 5600 XT TUF EVO



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2020)

The ASUS Radeon RX 5600 XT TUF EVO uses the improved version of the EVO cooler. Temperatures and noise levels are excellent because ASUS decided not to downgrade the heatsink for their RX 5600 XT despite the much lower heat output of the GPU. Idle fan stop and a backplate are included, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 6, 2020)

Calm before the storm I guess... Really like that new frame time analysis page, though you have tiny little error on it: RX 5700xt TuF. Either way good review as always


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Why didn't they just have the faster Bios as stock?
Now we will be hit by another wave of people wanting to flash their card, or already trying but failing.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Aug 7, 2020)

nice review, however...



> offers ray tracing.



oh my.. ray tracing everywhere...
really? is it that really matters? 
seems like if you don't have this feature then you got a defect card.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 7, 2020)

AMD hasn't gone quite far enough with this lineup of cards, but at least they are more competitive and on the plus side seem to be pretty efficient as well.


----------



## Argentrx (Aug 7, 2020)

just out of interest why isnt doom eternal there amongst the comparison charts ? would like to see doom eternal being tested too.


----------



## Gameslove (Aug 7, 2020)

+ Very good a cooling system from Asus. 
- No support upcoming the Directx 12 Ultimate, no 8 Gb models.
+/- If you AMD fan strongly recommend to save money and wait a new generation of the Radeon (September - October).


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 7, 2020)

Argentrx said:


> just out of interest why isnt doom eternal there amongst the comparison charts ? would like to see doom eternal being tested too.


Next round of rebench to prepare for Ampere


----------



## cellar door (Aug 9, 2020)

The most likely reason for the 1860 limit in wattman, for the memory - is that micron doesn't OC past that. I have micron on my reference 5700 - flashed to 50th and it will simply crash with anything higher then 1860mhz. Not right away but even 1865mhz will crash it after few minutes. I also read other users not being able to go past 1860mhz with micron chips.


I have tried raising vmem and also SOC voltage. Nothing helps.


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 9, 2020)

cellar door said:


> The most likely reason for the 1860 limit in wattman, for the memory - is that micron doesn't OC past that. I have micron on my reference 5700 - flashed to 50th and it will simply crash with anything higher then 1860mhz. Not right away but even 1865mhz will crash it after few minutes. I also read other users not being able to go past 1860mhz with micron chips.
> 
> 
> I have tried raising vmem and also SOC voltage. Nothing helps.



Microns OC fine past that on nvidia cards. So it's not memory itself, it's either gpus IMC or AMD just don't allow higher freqs for the memory.


----------



## cellar door (Aug 9, 2020)

jabbadap said:


> Microns OC fine past that on nvidia cards. So it's not memory itself, it's either gpus IMC or AMD just don't allow higher freqs for the memory.


You didn't read what I wrote - obviously it works at higher frequencies then 1860mhz but will crash at some point. You can extend the Wattman limits by flashing to XT or using MorePowerTool. So I don't see how you can argue that  "AMD just don't allow higher" - makes ZERO sense.

Nvidia might simply have a higher quality PCB signal routing or they are using a slightly different micron chips. Or the memory timings are tuned better for higher straps.

Please post where the same model micron gddr6 chips - same exact model (D9WCW MT61K256M32JE-14:A), go higher.

Samsung routinely goes higher then 1860mhz on AMD 5700 cards.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Aug 10, 2020)

Bought this a few months ago as it was priced well.

Happy with the performance for the price, really quiet, but I have two gripes:

The colored wires for the fans ruin the otherwise neat look of the cart
I HATE that the PCI-E connectors have a LED. Lights up the table during the night even when the system is suspended.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 10, 2020)

MustSeeMelons said:


> I HATE that the PCI-E connectors have a LED. Lights up the table during the night even when the system is suspended.


First time I hear that as a con, just cover them?


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Aug 11, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> First time I hear that as a con, just cover them?



That is surprising as it is a feature that is unnecessary 99.9% of the time.
Covering them is an ugly solution that should not exist in the first place.


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks a solid card to be honest, a consideration for replacing my RX 480's with if I'm honest..  Only thing that I noticed for the review was under Frame Analysis, it mentioned the 5700XT (I believe @jabbadap already mention) which I got a little confused with but that's just me


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah that's a typo. Let me add a notice, too lazy to remake those charts


----------



## sutyi (Aug 12, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> First time I hear that as a con, just cover them?



Can turn them off with GPUTweak iirc. At least some years back you could...


----------



## Taraquin (Aug 12, 2020)

Impressive performance per watt  Beats 2060 in both price, performance and consumption, not bad!


----------

